# What Blindfold Method Am I Using? I forgot...



## dChan (Apr 4, 2008)

This is kind of embarrassing but I don't know what blindfold method I am using. I practiced BLD a bit last year and got some close to solved cubes BLD(parities, misorientations, etc.) but I took a break from cubing and so I forgot exactly what the name of the method I was using is called. I'll just go ahead and explain it.

Basically I correct edge and corner orientation first(obviously) then I permute the edges and then the corners. I remember that I used the T-permutation for all the permuting but for everything else I really don't remember what I did. Anyone have any ideas as to what method this was? For some reason I keep thinking Pochmann but I don't know for sure.

Also, since I forgot what it was exactly anyway do you think I should learn Macky's 3-cycle(if that is not the one I am doing which I doubt it is) or stick with the method I am at least a little bit familiar with?


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Apr 4, 2008)

Piece-by-Piece old pochman if im not mistaken


----------



## joey (Apr 4, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Piece-by-Piece old pochman if im not mistaken



You are mistaken.

This sounds like a mixture of 3-cycle and 2-cycle, a bad mixture. Since you can already do CO/EO, I suggest you go to Macky's site, and learn how to permute them using 3-cycles.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 4, 2008)

Or use The T Perm + 2 J Perms for extra awesomeness(but if you orient them in the F2/B2 group, you can't make single M moves, you have to make M2 moves)


----------



## dChan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks. I am having so much trouble simply because when I started I went to almost all the major sites that had a blindfold method described which is why I can't remember and which is probably why it is a method that is a mixture of things. I'll definitely "upgrade" myself to 3-cycle permutation now that I know what I used to do. I still kind of remember things but not much so I guess I'll just have to start again.

Thanks!


----------

